# Had bad experience with outsourcing your images?



## lorenzfelixp (Feb 9, 2012)

[h=3]Had bad experience with outsourcing your images? 
For services like clipping, retouching, color correction and masking.[/h]


----------



## KmH (Feb 10, 2012)

You mean like a poorly executed copy and paste? ([h=3] [/h])


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 10, 2012)

lorenzfelixp said:


> [h=3]Had bad experience with outsourcing your images?
> For services like clipping, retouching, color correction and masking.[/h]



or bad sentence structure.

Damn, I hate bad sentence structure in a photo outsourcing service.
Actually, I guess I am a photo outsourcing service.
Other people ask me to take their photos.

But I have one up on this guy because my sentence structure is good - and my cut and paste is excellent.
But I have one up on this guy because my sentence structure is good - and my cut and paste is excellent.


see?


----------



## millies (May 14, 2012)

Ugh. I would be so upset if that happened to me. 

Outsourcing really does have its downsides. That's why we also have to be more careful especially in the hiring process. 

This guide might be helpful for you to avoid this mistake the next time you outsource your work to other people. The second point in the article applies to this situation well. You have to test them before fully hiring them.

Hope this doesn't happen again. That's too much waste in our work and busy lives.


----------



## photospherix (May 15, 2012)




----------



## davisphotos (May 15, 2012)

Wow, this guy can't even spam properly, no link to the third rate outsourcing company he is trying to sell.


----------

